

COBOL thwarts California's Governator - mati
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/14/cobol_california/

======
orib
This sounds like a case of "Damn, I don't want a pay cut. I don't want to deal
with the fallout of being the head of the department that has to hand out the
pay cuts.. Better come up with an excuse!" more than a computer system
problem.

